# what do tivos go for on ebay these days?



## cleudo (Apr 7, 2002)

I'm thinking of selling my second TiVo as we don't use it much these days.

It's a 160GB, lifetime with a Terbonet card.

What ballpark figure should I expect?

Had a quick look on ebay, but no lifetimers avail at the moment.


----------



## Ashley (Apr 20, 2002)

On eBay you can do an advanced search which allows you to search for completed auctions.


----------



## BigH (Jan 8, 2008)

If no other lifetime subs at moment, could get in excess of &#163; 200 (I won't say the too large amount I paid a few weeks ago when there were very few lifetimes on there)


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Most recent completed "lifetime tivo"

250 gig Tivo with lifetime service Didn't sell 09-Feb 19:06 
Thomson TIVO 80GB + lifetime subscription £230.00+ £10.00 09-Feb 15:10 
Thomson TIVO with Lifetime Subscription and 80 GB drive £188.21+ £20.00 30-Jan 16:14 
Thomson TIVO with Lifetime Subscription £145.21+ £20.00 29-Jan 17:53


----------



## Sneals2000 (Aug 25, 2002)

How much do you reckon non-lifetime models go for? I have a 120Gb with Network card, but never did the lifetime sub thing. It hasn't been used for a year or so - but still powers up - and worked fine when I ran it. I stopped using it when I stopped subscribing to Sky in that household and MCE with Freeview delivered everything I needed recorded, with dual tuners and much better picture quality.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Do you people not have eBay accounts?

Boxed Thomson Scenium TIVO Personal TV Recorder &#163;34.99 + &#163;12.00 
Thomson Tivo Scenium PVR10 UK - Personal Video Recorder With Lifetime Subscription ! &#163;151.10 + &#163;17.00 

Tivo PVR - Fully upgraded (240GB Hdd + TurboNet card) &#163;108.00 + &#163;16.00 
TiVo + 160GB + Cachecard + 512MB &#163;99.84 + &#163;20.00 
THOMSON TIVO SCENIUM 40GB HARD DISK TV RECORDER PVR &#163;34.00 + &#163;15.00 
Tivo PVR10UK with Cachecard and 120gb disk &#163;92.00 + &#163;20.00 

I see that unsold lifetime was the one with the horrific fan mod


----------



## Sneals2000 (Aug 25, 2002)

AMc said:


> Do you people not have eBay accounts?
> 
> Boxed Thomson Scenium TIVO Personal TV Recorder £34.99 + £12.00
> Thomson Tivo Scenium PVR10 UK - Personal Video Recorder With Lifetime Subscription ! £151.10 + £17.00
> ...


I don't have a current eBay account... But now may be the time to get one!


----------



## Tim L (Jan 5, 2002)

Let me know if/when you put it up, as I'm interested.


----------



## cleudo (Apr 7, 2002)

Open to any pm's....

incidentally, it's got a nice rear ethernet port -see my install page at

http://www.planetmain.com


----------



## Tim L (Jan 5, 2002)

Actually, I spoke too soon - it's a cachecard I'm more interested in.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cleudo,

Your Tivo would seem to entirely fit the bill for dmchapman who is just about to get some widescreen Sony LCD tv and has an unsubbed non upgraded Tivo and is talking of a larger hard drive and Cachecard +RAM and a machine with a Lifetime Sub (to do Mode 0 etc).

I should PM him or respond in that thread.

See www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=384247


----------



## cleudo (Apr 7, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> cleudo,
> 
> Your Tivo would seem to entirely fit the bill for dmchapman who is just about to get some widescreen Sony LCD tv and has an unsubbed non upgraded Tivo and is talking of a larger hard drive and Cachecard +RAM and a machine with a Lifetime Sub (to do Mode 0 etc).


I'm holding onto my cachecard machine - this one has a terbonet card in - though to be honest I've never really seen the difference between the machines other than the lengthy wait on bootup for the cachecard!

I was about to list on ebay this morning, but have just looked at their fees (!) I make it a total of about £16 once you add in the paypal fees (which ebay own of course).

about time they had a competitor...


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cleudo said:


> I'm holding onto my cachecard machine - this one has a terbonet card in - though to be honest I've never really seen the difference between the machines other than the lengthy wait on bootup for the cachecard!
> 
> I was about to list on ebay this morning, but have just looked at their fees (!) I make it a total of about £16 once you add in the paypal fees (which ebay own of course).


I expect dmchapman would be just as happy with a terbonet card, larger hard drive and Lifetime Sub as long as your price is competitive. Why not PM him to try and save the EBay fees.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Shame we can not trade and sell on here, I hate paying ebay fees.

I have three TiVi, 2 in use, but soon will be using none.

Always want to keep one of them, but the other two will probably sell. 

They have net cards in also.

Will list them eventually, probably list the net cards separately.


----------



## cleudo (Apr 7, 2002)

6022tivo said:


> Shame we can not trade and sell on here, I hate paying ebay fees.
> 
> I have three TiVi, 2 in use, but soon will be using none.
> 
> ...


Having seen the prices lifetime subbed tivos have got recently, I decided to hold on to mine. Seems the market has turned away from TiVos.

(and there *still* isn't anything to beat the TiVo really is there....?!)


----------

